# How Much Does Zyzz weigh?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

His 'umad brah? and 'umirin? ways have made him pretty famous, more so on the Auz and USA boards but behind all the trolling is a good physique... he's apparently 6 foot or 6,1 what do you reckon his stats are?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor...is this a joke???

(no im not mad or hating!)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

190 - 200lb at a guess


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd say no more than 14st. Great physique IMO except for his legs that look as if he doesn't really train them.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Raptor...is this a joke???
> 
> (no im not mad or hating!)


No lol im genuinely interested in what he weighs and what his bf levels are, i think he has a good physique except for his calves

Would you believe this was him lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

RACK said:


> 190 - 200lb at a guess


Yep, I was gonna say 190


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

U mirin' a bit too much i think


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> U mirin' a bit too much i think


You jelly?

Had to be said :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> You jelly?
> 
> Had to be said :lol:


Do you even need to ask :wub:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Raptor said:


> You jelly?
> 
> Had to be said :lol:


Sounds like fighting words PHMG!!! Go at him bro!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If i cut back down to this size which is 14 stone... and 13% bf how much more weight would i have to lose to be that ripped?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd say about another stone off mate


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

One of his buds posted on the misc saying with his recent bulk he is 100kg at the moment


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> I'd say about another stone off mate


I may push it this year to see how lean i can get for summer, not been 'shredded' for about 4 years lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sy. said:


> From his latest post on facebook nearly 100kg in this photo


Looks sick in that pic!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> If i cut back down to this size which is 14 stone... and 13% bf how much more weight would i have to lose to be that ripped?


Dunno but I'd sort that smudge on ur face out first


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

zzyz reminds me of an action man


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Raptor said:


> If i cut back down to this size which is 14 stone... and 13% bf how much more weight would i have to lose to be that ripped?


Your shape and structure is very different from His, so even if you did weigh the same and have similar BF% you wouldn't look like him.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Raptor said:


> If i cut back down to this size which is 14 stone... and 13% bf how much more weight would i have to lose to be that ripped?


in all honesty that doesnt look like 13% even though its not relevant, and as ^ said you have a completly different structure, id probably say around 1 1/2 stone off you and youd be around his condition.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Looks sick in that pic!


to be fair, even though you just want to fvck him raptor, he does look awesome in that picture !!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> to be fair, even though you just want to fvck him raptor, he does look awesome in that picture !!!


Its not so much that i wanna fcuk him, its more that its the ideal physique that i'd want


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like how the tattoo switches from one arm to the other!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Its not so much that i wanna fcuk him, its more that its the ideal physique that i'd want


It's not SO much that u wanna fcuk him? So u kinda do? Lol just wanna look like him too


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> I like how the tattoo switches from one arm to the other!!!


Is amazing how mirrors work huh bud!! Lol. Thanks for making me lol tho.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

1Tonne said:


> Is amazing how mirrors work huh bud!! Lol. Thanks for making me lol tho.


How can that be the result of a mirror? I know what you mean but no matter how many times I check them his right arm is still his right arm !!!!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Without doing research to figure out which on is which (because that would be mirin) there are two brother, so it could be different people...

EDIT: nope... just checked it's a mirror


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> I like how the tattoo switches from one arm to the other!!!


Yeah cos there is a valid reason to have a fake tattoo on one arm, and then accidentally forget which arm it was on :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> How can that be the result of a mirror? I know what you mean but no matter how many times I check them his right arm is still his right arm !!!!!!


I will try my best here... When you take a photo in a mirror, it reverses.

Go and do it, than come back on confess u are actually a plonker.

Trust me and the others , it's a mirror lol.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Yeah cos there is a valid reason to have a fake tattoo on one arm, and then accidentally forget which arm it was on :lol:


Ok then which arm is the tattoo on? Doesn't matter which way you look or whether it's through a mirror or not it's on his right arm in OP and left arm further on!!!!


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Hampy71 said:


> Ok then which arm is the tattoo on? Doesn't matter which way you look or whether it's through a mirror or not it's on his right arm in OP and left arm further on!!!!


Its called a mirror! do you not know how they work?? Im confused in what you're getting at!

His tattoo is on his left arm!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

95kg last i heard, i read he is doing another cycle so him being 100kg now would make sense.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

1Tonne said:


> I will try my best here... When you take a photo in a mirror, it reverses.
> 
> Go and do it, than come back on confess u are actually a plonker.
> 
> Trust me and the others , it's a mirror lol.


Hahahahahaha oooooooppppssss!!! Ok I'm sorry I'm sorry I'm sorry!! My god I'm going mental!! I actually am a plonker!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

in one pic he took it himself, hence mirror = reversed

in another pic someone else took it, hence = not reversed


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Raptor...is this a joke???
> 
> (no im not mad or hating!)


Mwhahahahah, love the T-shirt mate


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

hamsternuts said:


> in one pic he took it himself, hence mirror = reversed
> 
> in another pic someone else took it, hence = not reversed


It must be the creatine!!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha no worries bud, you made me chuckle. Easy mistake to make.

For a retard :whistling:  jokes.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok I don't think I am that far off,

Gone on rip in to me


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ur physique is better than is, much better shape.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

miggs


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> ur physique is better than is, much better shape.


Wow dude thanks mate, that's very kind, was waiting for the abuse to come throu lol..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

miggs said:


> Ok I don't think I am that far off,
> 
> Gone on rip in to me


Awesome mate well done pal. no one can rip you about that physique to be fair mate, lot of hard work gone into that pal !!!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

miggs said:


> Ok I don't think I am that far off,
> 
> Gone on rip in to me


zyzz is better u need about 5kg more.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> zyzz is better u need about 5kg more.


I have put on 5kg in 4 weeks so getting there


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Get your pics down Miggs before Raptor claps eyes on them :lol:

Jokes aside though, great condition dude... there's not a lot in it at all. How heavy are you and what's your height?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Get your pics down Miggs before Raptor claps eyes on them :lol:
> 
> Jokes aside though, great condition dude... there's not a lot in it at all. How heavy are you and what's your height?


Lol and looking good Miggs, do you know what bf you are at in the pics?


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Get your pics down Miggs before Raptor claps eyes on them :lol:
> 
> Jokes aside though, great condition dude... there's not a lot in it at all. How heavy are you and what's your height?


Lol wicked and many thanks guys, in the first pic I am 89kg and second one 94kg, I am 6ft1, the body fat calipers that I have say that I am 6% body fat, but they r a pair of cheap ones I bought of eBay, don't really know how accurate they really r tbh..


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'd lick whipped cream off you Miggs

how does that make you feel?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Sy. said:


> From his latest post on facebook nearly 100kg in this photo


blatent gay subscriber who gets notifications on every update

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hang on!! If we are whoring pics!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

pic fail.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

i think the guy looks quality in all honesty.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> pic fail.


You hatin' brah??


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

hamsternuts said:


> i'd lick whipped cream off you Miggs
> 
> how does that make you feel?


U sick puppy.. Lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You hatin' brah??


you repetitive brah?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

He's in good shape, looks more atheltic than anything else, i'd have said 13-14 stone but its quite hard to tell in a picture. My friend is similar height/size (probably 3-5% less ripped) but weighs 13st and his general size is bigger...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> you repetitive brah?


You know what they say...haters gonna hate!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You know what they say...haters gonna hate!


that's just what your mate, that boring troll says actually, i refuse to get sucked into this newfound terminology

try to aim a little higher Marc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> that's just what your mate, that boring troll says actually, i refuse to get sucked into this newfound terminology
> 
> try to aim a little higher Marc


Thats cos your such an unconformer. Stick it to the man. Lighten up, dont be miserable!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats cos your such an unconformer. Stick it to the man. Lighten up, dont be miserable!


i'll stick it to the man in my own, unique way, thank you very much!

you hairy bell end.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i'll stick it to the man in my own, unique way, thank you very much!
> 
> you hairy bell end.


I maybe hairy, but i can shave my hair.....im afraid there is nothing that can be done about your face!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

They can be as ripped as hulk hogans t shirts but they are both indeed complete idiots!!!!!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> They can be as ripped as hulk hogans t shirts but they are both indeed complete idiots!!!!!


Thanks bro..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right just got an answer from the man himself, in this pic:










He is in fact 84kg / 185lbs / 13st 3lbs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

miggs said:


> Thanks bro..


Not u mate, them pair of bellends zyzz and chestbrah


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> Not u mate, them pair of bellends zyzz and chestbrah


Lol, sorry fatmanstan, thought u meant me. I am a bellend any way,.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

i was gona say 185lbs and get to the last page and its already been confirmed.

what do iwin


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ALR said:


> i was gona say 185lbs and get to the last page and its already been confirmed.
> 
> what do iwin


A night with zyzz


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> A night with zyzz


you wish lol !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it wrong that everytime raptor makes a comment it always makes me want to pull my pudding


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Is it wrong that everytime raptor makes a comment it always makes me want to pull my pudding


well im wondering when her thong is going to fully come undone lol ....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

back in minute:whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

er


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Awww memories


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Awww memories


All this zyzz **** is gnarley as fcukery

How long till poeple forgot about this person


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I no ye haha. Wish i never posted the legacy video now. All my fault


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

He peaked at about 100kg at 8% body fat.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Zyzz = FCUKING LEGEND!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fat said:


> Sources are saying he was around 100kg at 6% bf.


are these the same sources who gave him doggy


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

his legs are ****e ive got better calves than him.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought these threads had been locked now :confused1:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Haters gonna hate Rip Zyzz


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

fat is asking for a ban just give it to him hes a ****


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

You mirin'


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Def looking for ban, may aswell give him what he wants.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

:innocent:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Johnny lee looks like you have riled Fats missus now.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

lxm said:


> jhony. Go stael soemthing you pikey p1ick
> 
> :innocent:


ive reported you for rasict slander aswell mate :ban:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I didn't create this thread?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fat said:


> I didn't create this thread?


You searched for a zyzz thread and posted on it to bring it up again.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Johnny lee looks like you have riled Fats missus now.


fats misses is probally a 30 stone juice filled hungarian woman with a shaved head and a clit bigger than his penis i woulsnt touch it with a barge pole


----------

